# wie macht ma ein "Comic" Effekt ?



## HammerHe@rt (21. Juni 2001)

hab das mal irgendwo gesehn ´finds aber nimmer wieder :-(

also man macht fotos mit digikamera und beareitet diese bis man so ne art comic hat
die bilder sahen dann auch fast aus wie so gemalt aber halt auch wie vom foto

war obergeil

will das mal nachvollziehen finds aber nimmer

also wers kennt ma bidde link posten oder wer weiss sogar wies geht ???????

mfG
Hammerhe@rt


----------



## theLMF (21. Juni 2001)

*Tom Joke*

Kann des sein das des die Page vom Tom Joke war 
hier der link


----------

